# Puppy Birth Certificate's???



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all.

My puppies will be going to there new home's soon and I have a bit of time on my hands 
I was thinking about doing a Puppy Birth Certificate for all 6 when they leave. Iv been trying to do my own but I really am rubbish at that sort of thing 

Does anyone know of a good site I can download from and edit it to how I want it?

This is just something for fun.. I want to put DOB, weights, times they were born, new owners names and puppy names.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.freeprintablecertificates.net/samples-free/birth_certificate_dog.png

just print those out?


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

or that one there, thers a few if you google.

http://www.freeprintablecertificates.net/samples-paid/birth_certificate_puppies.png


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Pug_D said:


> http://www.freeprintablecertificates.net/samples-free/birth_certificate_dog.png
> 
> just print those out?


Thanks.
Iv already downloaded that but I cant seem to edit it


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thanks.
> Iv already downloaded that but I cant seem to edit it


just print it out and fill in by hand?

or photoshop it?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Iv been googleing all morning :lol: 
I have downloaded a few but I just cant seem to edit them  :cryin:


----------

